# Care Plan Oversight MCR



## kbarron (Aug 27, 2008)

For the G0181, can the Provider bill multiple increments during the month or is this code for the total of time spent reviewing the plan of care. We have a Doc who listed 3 dos in the same month. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Aug 27, 2008)

My understanding is that it is only reportable once per month.


----------

